# Logitech MX KEYS problème de correspondances des touches



## ifloxe (4 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Je viens vers vous car je ne trouve pas de solutions à mon problème qui est le suivant :

J'ai installé le clavier MX KEYS sur mes deux Imac : l'un sous *Catalina (1)* et l'autre sous *Big Sur (2)*. Sur le *(2)* big sur, la correspondance des touches est impeccable c'est à dire que le "@" correspond à la touche @, le sigle (euros) aussi aucun problème. Par contre sur le *(1) *Catalina impossible d'avoir le sigle Euros, et le "@" fonctionne sur la touche "<" en bas... je perds donc un temps fou ! (_j'écris ce message sur le mac 1_)

N'ayant trouvé aucune solution dans les réglages, et ne pensant pas que l'os soit responsable, je souhaite réinstaller le clavier (_car il me semble qu'il y avait un choix que je n'ai pas fait lors de l'installation sur le 2eme mac_) mais là encore, en glissant logi options dans la corbeille et en supprimant l'appairage dans les préférences bluetooth, je ne parviens pas à faire une réinstallation au propre !

Et forcément, pas de solutions de désinstallation clé en main !

Du coup, c'est peut être une des bases que je ne maitrise pas du tout que la désinstallation sur mac !

Je sollicite donc votre expertise et compétences si une bonne âme avait la gentillesse de perdre un peu de temps pour mon problème !

Un gros merci par avance !

Bonne soirée,


----------



## angie.steph22 (5 Août 2021)

Salut j'ai les memes souci que toi depuis quelques semaines et désinstaller ( utilise se programme http://freemacsoft.net/appcleaner/ ) et réinstaller ne changerons rien ( en tout cas c'est mon cas).Peut-etre que la solution viendra de Apple ou Logitech


----------



## ifloxe (5 Août 2021)

angie.steph22 a dit:


> Salut j'ai les memes souci que toi depuis quelques semaines et désinstaller ( utilise se programme http://freemacsoft.net/appcleaner/ ) et réinstaller ne changerons rien ( en tout cas c'est mon cas).Peut-etre que la solution viendra de Apple ou Logitech


Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse... tu penses que l'OS est responsable ? dans la mesure où il proposerait une option sous big sur et pas sur catalina ? j'ai un doute... en tous cas, c'est assez pénible ! 
C'était pourtant la seule solution que j'avais trouvé pour ne pas encombrer mon bureau de claviers et de souris et de pouvoir switcher d'un écran à l'autre tout en copiant des infos...


----------



## ericse (5 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Tu a essayé en activant le clavier "Français - PC" dans les réglages macOS ?


----------



## ifloxe (5 Août 2021)

Alors en fait, j'ai trouvé une solution... 

J'ai *désinstallé* clavier souris *via bluetooth*, *éteint* les accessoires puis j'ai cherché *logi options* + *Unifying* pour les glisser dans la corbeille ! et j'ai *redémarré* 
Puis j'ai suivi à la lettre ce tuto : 
https://support.logi.com/hc/fr/articles/360023247614 
et celui-là
https://www.logitech.fr/fr-fr/promo/mxsetup/keyboard-setup/wireless-receiver.html@
surtout, je pense que je n'avais pas fait, lors de l'installation le fameux :  *FN *+ *O* pendant *3 secondes* pour configurer le clavier en MAC !
Si ça peut aider ! en tous cas, ici, cela a résolu mon problème !

Bonne journée !


----------



## angie.steph22 (5 Août 2021)

ifloxe a dit:


> Alors en fait, j'ai trouvé une solution...
> 
> J'ai *désinstallé* clavier souris *via bluetooth*, *éteint* les accessoires puis j'ai cherché *logi options* + *Unifying* pour les glisser dans la corbeille ! et j'ai *redémarré*
> Puis j'ai suivi à la lettre ce tuto :
> ...


Bien jouer @migo tout refonctionne norm@lement en @y@nt réinst@ller le progr@mme Unifying puis redém@rrer le M@c et en eff@ç@nt le cl@vier d@ns les p@r@mètres bluetooth pour le reconnecter direct @près. L@ preuve d@ns mon mess@ge


----------



## ifloxe (5 Août 2021)

Bizarrement, ça ne fonctionne plus chez moi... alors que j'ai travaillé toute la journée sans le moindre problème ! je pige plus rien... mais contrairement à toi, je n'ai pas le @ qui se prend pour le a ! ouch !


----------



## angie.steph22 (7 Août 2021)

Bonjour et désolé pour toi mais moi j'ai enfin retrouver mon clavier dans la bonne configuration pour Mac en suivant le tutoriel plus haut. Bon courage


----------



## schawki (3 Janvier 2022)

Bonsoir à tous, j'ai finalement trouvé une solution à ce problème, cela ne nécessite ni de réinstaller, ni de redémarrer.
Dans Préférences système, il faut cliquer sur le bouton _Changer de type de clavier _ pour lancer l’Assistant réglages clavier. Cliquez sur _Suivant_, puis il nous demande de taper sur la touche située immédiatement à la droite de la touche ⇧ de gauche, autrement dit la touche qui permet normalement de taper un chevron. Sauf qu'à ce moment là, pour régler ce problème, j'ai tapé sur la touche qui est à gauche de la touche 1, donc sur le mx keys de Logitech en Azerty, sur la touche qui comporte les caractères _@_ et _#_ pour Mac.

Depuis, le problème est réglé. Chaque touche semble fonctionner normalement.
J'espère que ce sera le cas pour vous également.


----------



## Tony99 (15 Février 2022)

schawki a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, j'ai finalement trouvé une solution à ce problème, cela ne nécessite ni de réinstaller, ni de redémarrer.
> Dans Préférences système, il faut cliquer sur le bouton _Changer de type de clavier _ pour lancer l’Assistant réglages clavier. Cliquez sur _Suivant_, puis il nous demande de taper sur la touche située immédiatement à la droite de la touche ⇧ de gauche, autrement dit la touche qui permet normalement de taper un chevron. Sauf qu'à ce moment là, pour régler ce problème, j'ai tapé sur la touche qui est à gauche de la touche 1, donc sur le mx keys de Logitech en Azerty, sur la touche qui comporte les caractères _@_ et _#_ pour Mac.
> 
> Depuis, le problème est réglé. Chaque touche semble fonctionner normalement.
> J'espère que ce sera le cas pour vous également.


Merci pour l'astuce cela fonctionne parfaitement !


----------



## satonne (21 Avril 2022)

schawki a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, j'ai finalement trouvé une solution à ce problème, cela ne nécessite ni de réinstaller, ni de redémarrer.
> Dans Préférences système, il faut cliquer sur le bouton _Changer de type de clavier _ pour lancer l’Assistant réglages clavier. Cliquez sur _Suivant_, puis il nous demande de taper sur la touche située immédiatement à la droite de la touche ⇧ de gauche, autrement dit la touche qui permet normalement de taper un chevron. Sauf qu'à ce moment là, pour régler ce problème, j'ai tapé sur la touche qui est à gauche de la touche 1, donc sur le mx keys de Logitech en Azerty, sur la touche qui comporte les caractères _@_ et _#_ pour Mac.
> 
> Depuis, le problème est réglé. Chaque touche semble fonctionner normalement.
> J'espère que ce sera le cas pour vous également.


Merci beaucoup à toi !!


----------



## bguingand (27 Décembre 2022)

Et bien de mon côté j'ai aussi un problème de correspondance de touche avec le clavier MX Keys Suisse (QWERTZ):
il s'agit de la touche située immédiatement à droite de la touche ⇧ de gauche.
sur cette touche figurent les symboles suivants l'un au dessus de l'autre: < et >
bref lorsque je clique sur cette touche voilà le résultat: § (et ° en cliquant sur la touche ⇧ pour le symbole du haut)

J'ai pourtant configuré le clavier en version Suisse romand ... mais rien à faire.. et pourtant lorsque j'affiche le visualiseur de clavier l'image du clavier qui s'affiche est conforme à mon clavier physique !!??

Je ne sais pas comment corriger cela???


----------



## bguingand (27 Décembre 2022)

En fait j'ai résolu le problème, il suffit de connecter le clavier MX Keys en bluetooth!

Mais ça apparemment Logitech ne le dit pas, puisque la connexion sans fil s'effectue via le mini dongle USD fournit avec le clavier...


----------

